
Bell data collection part of ‘disturbing trend’ - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bell-data-collection-part-of-disturbing-trend-1.2223949?cmp=rss
======
jdmitch
> _In the case of Bell, its website advises customers that their information
> can be shared without their knowledge or consent._

What level of privacy is left to be breached!?!

------
kerkeslager
This underscores the need for individuals to have access to software which not
only supports encrypted communication, but encrypts their communications by
default. It's not enough that governments and corporations shouldn't be spying
on us--they shouldn't be _able_ to spy on us.

